# My Secret Stash



## Seeking Refuge (May 27, 2008)

OK, It's true I don't have as much as others on here, but I still have a decent amount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here are the pics I am finished adding text too: (more to come soon)

















Added: 5/28/08







Added: 5/29/08
































Added: 5/31/08


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

wow nice e/s, they look gorgeous, can wait too press my pigments


----------



## melliquor (May 28, 2008)

Love all of them.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 28, 2008)

Great collection!​I especially love the 3rd Palette with all the greens & blues.


----------



## CoralBlast (May 28, 2008)

trust me it's a great collection if it gets bigger you will be spending more time trying to combine and feel sorry for any shadow that you neglect! yet we still buy more and get excited with every addition! enjoy your stash!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 28, 2008)

I am tying to stay away from the counters so I don't buy anymore, but that will not work with all the new collections coming out tomorrow, and the fact that I have already bought some of it off the main site ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This damn addiction is throwing me deeper into debt when I just started clawing my way out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't use a CC to buy my items, but with all that I have spent on MAC so far, I could have paid off a good amount of the money I owe. Just all those e/s, (points above) the palettes and the two pigments that were pressed, where around $600 ... And that is no where close to my entire collection of makeup. 

*dies*


----------



## J.MAC'n (May 28, 2008)

Where can I get some of those paint tray thingies from?...I have eyeshadow everywhere and I would love to start depotting and putting them in one place.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 28, 2008)

Free standing MAC stores or MAC Pro stores only, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can find them on eBay, but they are only $12 in store, and over $20 on eBay.


----------



## n_c (May 28, 2008)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## concertina (May 28, 2008)

That Stars 'n Rockets is amazing! Is that a LE color?!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 28, 2008)

No it's not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it reminds me a little of Lovely Lily, as a reference.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 28, 2008)

great collection. i love all the bright colors!!


----------



## nunu (May 28, 2008)

love your eyeshadow collection!


----------



## glam8babe (May 28, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 29, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  You have such a variety of colors to play with!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 29, 2008)

Blushes added. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone, I've only been collecting since Sept '07. To be honest, I love the bright colors more then the naturals.


----------



## makeba (May 29, 2008)

nice collection!!!! you have a good start there!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

I love your pallets!!


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

That's a great collection you have.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 29, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 30, 2008)

Added more.


----------



## kristakamikaze (May 30, 2008)

lovely collection =]


----------



## twilightessence (May 31, 2008)

Geez, Jo, how did I miss your post? LOL Now I'm going to go to your house and sneak some of your MAC home... 

:: Looks around ::

You're a freak, but I am to so I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jun 1, 2008)

OK, done for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I did buy more items today, have some stuff coming in the mail from the main site and eBay, and forgot to capture my pigments and samples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there are at least two more pics coming.


----------

